

Indian version of SOPA type lockdown? - brainless
http://www.ndtv.com/article/india/we-can-block-websites-delhi-high-court-warns-facebook-and-google-166383

======
chunky1994
This appeared in a newspaper as well, it was ultimately dismissed as political
figures trying to cover up articles that portrayed them in a bad light,
nothing to worry about as the government has no intention of doing anything
like what China has done.

------
brainless
Its interesting to see though how governments are trying their best to
suppress the Internet: the vehicle of transparent information.

Of course Internet is the inevitable. So the old guards would fight to stop
it... but for how long?

